# 2015 kona precept dl or giant trance



## mattomiotek (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello

So I'm down to 2 bikes for my first mountain bike....... Thebkona precept dl and then the giant trance.... Can someone give me some insight to what they would choose and why.... The giants about 250more after taxes. I notice the frames and shock placement are different but what's truely better? The kona seems similar to the Scott's and specialized bikes. I currently ride a friend's Fuji hard tail and we do a lit of downhill and technical riding but nothing with big jumps. Any insight is very much appreciated

Trance 27.5 3 (2015) | Giant Bicycles | United States

KONA BIKES | 2015 BIKES | TRAIL DS | PRECEPT DL


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

They're both awesome, ride them both and choose the one you like better. You can't go wrong here. Remember that you're the one that has to ride the thing, not the internet so don't let the internet choose your bike for you.


----------



## mattomiotek (Jul 18, 2014)

Unfortunately no one has either bike in stock so its pretty much order and I'm stuck with it. there's one kona dealer close to me and that's it and 2 giant dealers. I've ridden a few bikes that have similar geometry to both and i like both. But similar is the same. I guess what I'm asking for is a component guide if the giant is worth the extra money based on the components and the frame geometry.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

mattomiotek said:


> Unfortunately no one has either bike in stock so its pretty much order and I'm stuck with it. there's one kona dealer close to me and that's it and 2 giant dealers. I've ridden a few bikes that have similar geometry to both and i like both. But similar is the same. I guess what I'm asking for is a component guide if the giant is worth the extra money based on the components and the frame geometry.


For a $250 difference the parts are going to be essentially the same. You might have a nicer this on one bike or a nicer that on the other bike, but they're going to be roughly equivalent. As far as geometry goes, do you know what you're looking for? One man's DH sled is another man's XC race bike.

What have your had a chance to ride? What do you like? How do you want a bike to perform?


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Can't go wrong with either, test ride them if possible and get the one that feels great.

Edit: After going thru your comment and my experience with both brands any of them will do but if I were you I would go with the Trance.


----------



## mattomiotek (Jul 18, 2014)

Trek remedys, specialized stump jumper and cambr, Janis Dakar. Some more pricier bikes that I've used as demos and then I currently use a decked out Fuji hard tail. The specialized I like a lot and the kona bikes share similar traits to the specialized and Scott bikes it seems as far as design goes. The giant is nice also though. Wish places had these in stock.....although my local kona dealership has been far beyond great with service and I haven't even bought a anything from them vs the guys with the giants around here. Pricing is the same on the 2014s vs 2015s so I'm opting fir the newer bike. It seems other then color they have the same stuff


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

If your friend doesn't need his bike back for a little while, see if you can go to a demo day for one or both of them. Your dealers would be the best place to find out if either company is touring through the area.


----------



## mattomiotek (Jul 18, 2014)

Yeah unfortunately or kona dealer irks really just an order in place. One of the giant dealers I think might of gotten a trance so I'm going to go check it out. I ride pretty aggressively which based on a lit of reviewds of both bikes the kona would suite more. But again thats all rider preference.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

both of them are going to be alot more than you'll need for a first bike. that being said, i have a trance and use it from regular trail, downhill parks, climbing, whatever and it does well all over. i got my trance 3 for 1600 OTD from my local LBS. changed out the suspension and stem/bars, its a beast. weights in at 30lb even, climbs like a goat and handles the rough stuff with no problem. if you cant tell, i vote trance


----------



## mattomiotek (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks for your input.... How do you feel about having no lock out on the rear shock? I do flat trail riding sometimes with my fiance since she's not into the harder stuff so I'm curious how it acts.

What suspension components did you change because I'm just looking for something out of the box and not really having to change until it breaks and both bikes use the same suspension setup. Biggest difference is the frame design I noticed.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Never used the lockout on my shocks so to me that's not a deal breaker.

The Trance pedals really well with the OE shock, don't know how the Kona will do thou.


----------



## mattomiotek (Jul 18, 2014)

I have a trance currently on hold... Price is to good to pass up. What components have you switched out and why?


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

i got a fox talas 34 fork bc it was on sale for $320 so i couldnt say no and that promted me to get a fox float in the rear. between the sale price and the parts i put in, im at the list price and after a few other changed it will be specd well above the next trance up. rear does not need a lock out. when you pedal you cant even feel the suspension suck any power, it pedals and climbs awesome. i went to a 45mm stem also. bike is a blast to ride and can really shred when ya get the hang of it. i went 2.4 front/2.25 rear as well, i just like staggered set ups.


----------



## legalyaker (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm I new owner of a Kona Precept DL. Take what I say with a grain of salt as I haven't ridden since college 15 years ago. I haven't ridden the Trance either. I chose the DL over the Precept because of the spec and geometry. I also tried out a Norco Fluid 7.1 but felt more on top of the bike. it just didn't have the feeling I was looking for. I also rode the Norco Sight 7.2 alloy and I would say the Kona is more comparable to that. I loved the Sight but couldn't justify to my wife the $700 more in price. Coming from riding in the Midwest to now living in the PNW I liked the longer wheel base and lower riding position while going downhill. The shorter chainstay really helps in flying through turns at speed and actually while doing some technical climbing. The rear suspension design soaks up almost everything you can throw at it. It is basically a single pivot so on harder climbs if you get unseated you will get some bob but it is manageable. I set my sag at 25% to accommodate this and it seems to work. I will be upgrading the rear shock to something with a 3 position platform to help with the small amount of pedal bob. I think this is more me because I have only ridden HT in the past. I'm going to add a dropper post and a better wheelset down the road also but for what I have I'm very satisfied and it has taken some abuse already. I have heard from others the Trance would be a likely better climber, however, the chainstays are a little longer so I'm not sure if it will be as playful as the Kona.


----------



## mattomiotek (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys. I have some thinking to do. What. Are the shock measurements for the trance if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Hophead1 (Feb 14, 2013)

well, what happened? how bout some ride reports too. Love to hear more about the Precept DL if you went that way.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Hophead1 said:


> well, what happened? how bout some ride reports too. Love to hear more about the Precept DL if you went that way.


Same here. I'm on the fence between these two bikes and maybe a Norco Fluid 7.2. Currently ride a 2004 Norco Fluid 3 and want to upgrade to something similar in geometry/ride. The dual thru-axles on the Precept DL appeal to me. 
I noticed the price on the 2016 Precept DL replacement the 130 is $300 higher than the DL was...ouch! Anyone know what changes were made between the two?


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

If he waited this long, he got a killer deal on a 2015.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

I don't know if there are dealers with any left. They are telling me 2015 stock is pretty much gone in Canada due the crappy dollar here driving up 2016 MSRP's by at least 15%.


----------



## pdorn (Jul 11, 2014)

I have had a Fluid 7.2 since April and have loved it. It's a fun bike for the standard XC/Trail type of riding I do. I have zero complaints about the bike. I also looked at the Precept DL and Trance and felt most comfortable on the Fluid.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Bought a 2015 Trance 3. I pick it up next weekend. Year end sale price and good component spec swung me. Reading that many are swapping out bars and stems but I'll ride it for a while to decide. Should be a fun Sept. getting in shape for rec hockey starting in Oct.!


----------

